# 2002 Nissan Sentra Owners Manual



## mikec (Oct 16, 2003)

If anyone needs one, I found the 2002 NS owners manual PDF online yesterday. I have a copy and if anyone wants one let me know.



Mikec


----------



## Bashment (Oct 8, 2006)

mikec said:


> If anyone needs one, I found the 2002 NS owners manual PDF online yesterday. I have a copy and if anyone wants one let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mikec


Hi Mike, I would like a copy of the 2002 owners manual PDF file.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

you can get it at phatg20.net


----------



## Windoka (Jan 26, 2020)

mikec said:


> If anyone needs one, I found the 2002 NS owners manual PDF online yesterday. I have a copy and if anyone wants one let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Mikec


Please send me a copy, I have looked just about everywhere and cant find it.


----------



## Leighanne.tapia (Nov 27, 2021)

Can I please get a copy as well.


----------

